# What time do you...



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Kinda two part question really. At what time do you abandon the stand and start walking in hopes of jump shooting a deer? Second do you think people should walk around aimlessly while gun hunting public land?


----------



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

1. First I normally dont, I hunt public land, 

2. NO people really need to respect other people hunting space, yes it's not thier land, and others also have the right to hunt, but nobody has the right to interfear with somebody elses hunt, it comes down to respecting others. 

saddly i've ran accross hunters on public lands who dont respect other, and will be loud and make as much noise as they can when leaving, thier hunts over thier done, heck with you attitude. I've even had one hunter shoot off his gun in the opposet direction, but he knew we were there and wanted to be tuff.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Thats what I had happen this past weekend. The sad part is that the parents told their kids to shoot their guns. I should have waited till they walked 600 yards up a big hill before I said something.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I hunt on public land that dosn't get a lot of pressure but there is enough people there to get the deer moving. I choose to sit in my stand all day. I also take my lunch with me so I can stay. Last year I took a nice 8 point at noon. My wifes cousin pushed him right into me on his way back to the truck for lunch and then complained that I killed the buck he had been hunting all season. Guess he should of stayed on stand, huh.

There are some of them disrespectful hunters in our area too. I've had guys walk right up to my tree and stand there and wanna talk for an hour. I like to BS with the other hunters in the area but lets do that when we get back to camp.


----------



## prowler21 (Jun 14, 2005)

FishinDawg said:


> I've even had one hunter shoot off his gun in the opposet direction, but he knew we were there and wanted to be tuff.



And we as hunters wonder how and why people get shot!!!! This is perfect example of why I dont hunt on public land.


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

Of why I dont gun hunt!!!

PR


----------



## Blaze6784 (Nov 3, 2006)

Well this is my first year hunting in Ohio, and since I didn't move to Ohio until a month ago or so, I didn't have the opportunity to find private land to hunt. So come next week, I guess I will get to experience what everyone has been talking about. Hopefully it wont be as bad as everybody says it is , but don't worry, I plan on wearing PLENTY of orange!!!!


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

_*perfect example*_



Pure river said:


> Of why I dont gun hunt!!!
> 
> PR



That's why I don't hunt...period. The last time I got cracked with a piece of lead, it had a grub tail attached to it and only left a small knot on my noggin...I lived to fish again!

With all due respect to the true sportsmen who excercise all the correct safety procedures, there are still too many idiots out there risking everyone else's life...then add a little whiskey into the mix??? God only knows!

Get the lead out or get the hook out...I'll take my chances with the hook!


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

Welcome to Ohio Blaze!!!

Its not that bad lol!!! But as anything, keep your wits about you. If you. Deer will be running everywhere, and yes..no different than being in your car driving down the highway, there are idiots everywhere, and in whatever you do.

You will have a good time. If you get some private land for next year, and really want to see what Ohio deer hunting is all about, go buy a bow, and learn how to shoot it!!!..after experiencing the serinety of an october woods and whitetails in the rut, you may never dawn your orange again!!!

good luck

PR


----------



## Blaze6784 (Nov 3, 2006)

Pure River, I have bowhunted in my home state of Vermont. Not a lot, but enough to have gotten me hooked. And I agree with you when I say I would rather be bowhunting. However, my bow is still in storage and has yet to be shipped. My first time bow hunting, I built a homemade stand 3 weeks into the 4 week season. I sat in that stand and had a doe come out early and spot me, but at dusk, missed a 3 pointer. I was hooked after that!! I plan to bowhunt late into the season, as soon as I get my bow, but still look forward to getting out next week. 

Chris


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

All of those perfect reason why I will NEVER hunt on State Land...There are wayyyy to many jerks out there...Heck its hard to keep the jerks off of private land for that matter....

Only thing I can say for the Public Land hunters is wear TONS of orange.....This may sound a little overboard but when I gun hunt I wear Orange Insulated Pants, a oarnge hoodie and if its cold Orange Camo coat, Orange Gloves and Orange Hat......There are just way too many accidents....

EVERYONE BE SAFE OUT THERE!!


----------



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

Monday may be my only chance to get out with any weapon this year. I hunt public property, but it is realatively uknown. I have taken every deer that I have got in my life inside of this 1000 acres or so of Wayne National Forrest. I have been hunting there since I was a kid...some 38 years or so. I know the place like the back of my hand and know where the deer are going to go once the shootin' starts.

A lot of times I will get a deer that is unalarmed and just going about it's business on opening morning. That's the way I like it.


----------



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

Growing up I was always excited about getting out and go deer hunting, as I get older and hopefully wiser ( many will dispute that) I've lost that excitement for gun season, Here we are 5 days away and all i can say is get it over with so the deer can settle down and we can get back out with our bows, My son still has that excitement, so we will go, but it's not the same anymore, and whats sad is I've lost that due to seeing and being around other hunters in the woods, Dont get me wrong I've ran into alot of great guys, very considerate, respectful, but for every good guy it seems like theres 10 others and they all come out during gun season. I'll get out and wear tons of orange, but i'll still be dreaming of having a bow in my hand as to my gun.


----------



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

I don't know if the deer are going to get a chance to settle down this year with the extra gun season in a few weeks.


----------

